# Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?



## Robinho29 (9. September 2015)

*Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo ich suche für mein Pc eine leise Aio Wasserkühlung mit 120/140 oder ein 240 Radiator 
Ich würde auch ein leisen Luftkühler nehmen nur ich habe den Corsair Vengeance Ram und dieser hat einen sehr hohen Passive kühler deswegen passen nicht viele Luftkühler drauf 

Mfg Robert


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*

Weis zwar nicht was aktuell so auf dem Markt ist aber durch den Tausch der original lüfter kannste schon viel optimieren.


----------



## PopoX (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*

So viel wie ich mitbekommen habe, soll die Pumpen von der Corsair H100i GTX und der H80i GT leise sein.
Du müsstest jedoch andere Lüfter kaufen, die Standardlüfter sind sehr laut.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*

Leise und AIO geht sehr schlecht zusammen. Kauf dir n custom-kit mit nem 360er, schieb da leise Lüfter drauf und gut ist. Leiser, kühler, sieht besser aus, ist aufrüstbar, kostet aber entsprechend etwas mehr.


----------



## chapchap (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn du warten kannst/möchtest, und experimentierfreudig bist, am 23. Sept verschickt EK ihren neuen AiO Kühler, den Predator: Predator AIO - EK Webshop 

Ich hatte mal die Triton von Raijintek, von der würde ich aber abraten. Sie ist zwar günstig, und das Feature "Farbe anpassen" ist ein nice to have, aber ich habe bei meiner feststellen müssen dass sie leckt (scheint bekannt dafür zu sein. Meine begann sogar zu flocken (warum auch immer ..) Ich persönlich fand die nicht wirklich laut, aber durchs Gehäuse konnte man sie schon noch hören. Ich pack den Link dennoch mal dazu: RAIJINTEK


----------



## Noxxphox (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*

nim ne custom wakü... gibt ja kleine sets...
weil das hauptproblem ist bei den aios nicht unbedingt di lautstärke der lüfter oder pumpe... sondern di temps die mit der lautstärke ereicht werden...welche kichmal sonderlich gut sind...
nen dark rock 3 oder noctua nh15 topt das meist und ist dabei leiser... selbst wen du di aio lüfter tauschst...
und da du ja eher auf silent zu gehen scheinst, würde ich dir empfelen einfach nen pasenden luftküler zu wählen... alternativ fals es mehr auswal dan gewährt jeweils die beiden danderen ramslots wälen sodas mehr platz da ist....


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Suche leise Aio Wasserkühlung?*



chapchap schrieb:


> Wenn du warten kannst/möchtest, und experimentierfreudig bist, am 23. Sept verschickt EK ihren neuen AiO Kühler, den Predator: Predator AIO - EK Webshop
> 
> Ich hatte mal die Triton von Raijintek, von der würde ich aber abraten. Sie ist zwar günstig, und das Feature "Farbe anpassen" ist ein nice to have, aber ich habe bei meiner feststellen müssen dass sie leckt (scheint bekannt dafür zu sein. Meine begann sogar zu flocken (warum auch immer ..) Ich persönlich fand die nicht wirklich laut, aber durchs Gehäuse konnte man sie schon noch hören. Ich pack den Link dennoch mal dazu: RAIJINTEK



Das könnte was sein, der Aufbau ist sehr interessant. Mal sehen was die ersten Tests sagen.


----------

